# Phpmyadmin, Localhost anrop vid t.e.x "Drop database"

## enmi

Hej!

Har ett litet bekymmer med phpmyadmin, allt är frid och fröjd när jag skapar databaser, tabeller, etc men trycker jag på "radera"  så efter att jag bekräftat "drop table" eller "drop database så gör phpmyadmin ett "localhost" anrop hittar inget och jag får en "localhost not found" sida. går jag sedan tillbaka till huvudsidan och uppdaterar så har databasen eller tabellen försvunnit, så det funkar ju... men jag vill ju inte att den ska anropa localhost..

såhär ser config.inc.php ut

Någon som har några tips?

```

<?php

/*

 * Generated configuration file

 * Generated by: phpMyAdmin 2.10.0.2 setup script by Michal Ä^ÌihaÅ^Ù <michal@cihar.com>

 * Version: $Id: setup.php 9697 2006-11-13 08:32:28Z nijel $

 * Date: Tue, 22 May 2007 19:50:14 GMT

 */

/* Servers configuration */

$i = 0;

/* Server phpmyadmin.me.pointclark.net (http) [1] */

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'PMA_bookmark';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] = 'PMA_relation';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] = 'PMA_table_info';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] = 'PMA_table_coords';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] = 'PMA_pdf_pages';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] = 'PMA_column_info';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] = 'PMA_designer_coords';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] = 'PMA_history';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = '127.0.0.1';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysqli';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port'] = '3306';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type'] = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress'] = false;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = 'pma';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = 'gissa det du';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'http';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] = 'pmadb';

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = 'http://phpmyadmin.me.pointclark.net';

/* End of servers configuration */

?>

```

----------

## patrix_neo

Som jag förstår det, så jobbar alltid mysql som server mot localhost (127.0.0.1) av säkerhetsskäl.  I stället gör php (som med phpmyadmin) alla 'calls' mot databas servern via localhost. Jag har gjort en hel del php-mysql (LAMP/WAMP/WIMP) jobb sedan 2003, men övergav phpmyadmin för mysqlcc / mysqlbrowser och mysql-administrator.

Låter mer som en bugg det du upplever. Att phpmyadmin försöker att komma åt databasen du just raderade eller något åt det hållet och därmed dör. 

Men då skulle den spottat ut ett mysql_error() meddelande tycker man.

----------

